# Travel Destinations > North America >  Vacation suggestions / what would you reccomend?

## North America

Hello All!

A group of us, single males ages 27-30 have decided to take a summer vacation together. We have an issue - we can not decide on where to go!
I suppose we are looking for Good weather, food, company, beautiful women, the potential for hooking up of course, adventure, activities, etc...


Where would you and your friends go???

Please advise, thank you!

----------


## rocketmail009

Hmmm...for a vacation in the summer, I'd probably stay away from the south...how about New York City? Are you city-loving people?

What kind of activities do you like? I've heard the camping is great in Montana and Washington state. I've also heard that the golfing is good in North Carolina.

----------


## jason

IMO, Virginia is one of the most beautiful places in this world. Recently my friend came back from their honeymoon vacation. They spent the whole week in Virginia and stayed at Shenandoah Valley. I have seen their photo album therefore the place looks really beautiful and I also recommend you for Honeymoon holidays, family holidays, adventure holidays, activities and many more.

----------


## GFI

Try visiting Canada which is one of the top tourist attraction with lots of outstanding places and few of them are must visit like Vieux Quebec (Old Quebec), Grand Beach (Manitoba), Long Beach (Ontario) and Waterton Lakes National Park (Alberta).
Moreover, the atmosphere and weather is really good and enjoyable.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

They exhausted the whole week in Virginia and stay at Shenandoah Valley. I contain seen their photo album therefore the place looks really beautiful and I also recommend you for Honeymoon holidays, family holidays, adventure holidays, activities and many more.

----------


## jeffsmith2501

Tips on planning your family vacation to Walt Disney World with kids. ... If you're heading to Orlando this year, I strongly recommend the book, ... But as luck would have it, my husband had a business trip to Orlando.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Well, I always go for trip in Vacation with my family. According to me Singapore is one of the best place for travelling in Vacation. Merlion, Singapore_Zoo, Esplanade, Downtown_Core in Singapore, RIver in Singapore, Raffles_Hote, Singapore_Flyer etc are best places to visit. Then here  Sri_Mariamman_Temple is also very popular as well as people can go with the children at the Singapore_Botanic_Gardens and National_Museum in Singapore.

----------


## david22

I suggest you to visit Canada.In Canada many tourist top attraction to visit.

----------


## Eithan

According to me you have to go at thailand beaches . which is famous all around the world .
Beach is the best place for your enjoyment.

----------


## jack parker

Hi,

Vacation generally depends on what kind of vacation you would like to go for and who are the people going with you.
If you want to enjoy your honeymoon, wedding or with children's then I would recommend you to go Boston, You could go with your family or else with your partner, as it is comfortable for both of them, If you visit any hotels then the  lively rooms, flowers, colors will steal our heart, body and mind.

----------


## Darshak

If you have never enjoyed water rafting, river rafting or river tubing then I would recommend you to go for it this vacation.

----------


## riverrider

I would recommend you to go for something adventurous this time for vacation. If you have never enjoyed water rafting, river rafting or river tubing then I would recommend you to go for it this vacation.

----------


## baneyanny

With the starting of summer everyone wants to take a rest and make a trip with the most drizzling place where you will get so much fun and enjoyed a lot with making a memorable moment of your life. Actually, its time to start to go on a trip and have a wonderful vacation you are planning for. But your are really confused where to go and where to not. I am going to recommend a place which is full of wonder and adventure.  Bocas VIP Tours invites  tour lovers from all over the world to discovering you and your fun in a very mesmerizing and stunning locations of Bocas in a highly comfortable manner. If you wish to do special boat tours, helicopter tours or fishing tours,  here they have an expertise in of tour and travel, which is complete fun and entertag for the tourists or can say for the lovers who really wants to do something surprising..... :Smile:

----------


## jems jon

you haven't been to Hawaii, I would recommend that. Specifically, I would say go to Kona on the big island. There is some history there, but also geology and nature - volcanoes, hikes, and snorkeling, for example. It is a great place to visit for 10 days or so.

----------


## crabiajohan

Vacationing in Orlando with friends and family and having fun all around is the most desirable thing for any traveler coming to visit Orlando. there are many attractive places like universal studios, convention center orlando ,international drive, walt disney world ,seaworld etc.
Holiday inn express hotel universal studios

----------


## herryjohn

you should go to Florida. Florida will really attract to all of you. There's beaches there's visiting place attract to you and there's hotels are in budget. you and your friends  will be get more enjoy.

----------


## crabiajohan

Orlando in Florida is a famous destination for tourists. there are many attraction places like the Sea world, Islands of adventure, Aquatica, Fun Spot Action Park, Discovery Cove, Animal Kingdom, Epcot, MGM Studios, Blizzard Beach and Typhoon Lagoon.
Hotel near seaworld orlando

----------

